
Ubuntu 20.04 LTS Set Up OpenVPN Server in 5 Minutes - diablo1
https://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/ubuntu-20-04-lts-set-up-openvpn-server-in-5-minutes/
======
cjbprime
Personal opinion: consider going with Wireguard instead.

~~~
gallexme
My personal opinion is going with ZeroTier instead, had more trouble with
wireguard then its worth (V likely issue on our end, Ds-lite users couldn't
connect, handshakes not working until wireguard server /firewall restarts etc)
meanwhile ZeroTier was on all devices 0 setup apart of setting dns servers (+
busted through all firewalls the users had /corporate it's)

~~~
cheez
I can't figure out how it works, any links?

~~~
gallexme
Do you mean this?
[https://www.zerotier.com/manual/](https://www.zerotier.com/manual/)

~~~
cheez
Yes thanks

